# Any idea what a pile of wood would run?



## fatfarmlady (Apr 4, 2017)

Have a friend who has a pile about 11' x 13' and about 5' tall consisting of about 80% peach, 10% apple and 10% pear wood... trying to figure out what "smokers" would pay for it either as a whole or say in 10lb batches...

I've never had to buy wood so I told him I would ask some people I know that are real smokers and get their input...

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 4, 2017)

Well, is it in chunks, 16" whole cuts, splits, or full sized and length logs?

That will help some to assist you in this.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Apr 4, 2017)

That's a unique way to sell it:  most wood I've run across like this (that's not sold prepackaged in box stores) is usually sold in a face cord or a fraction thereof.


----------



## fatfarmlady (Apr 4, 2017)

Right now its basically whole branches/pieces but he is gonna cut it and split it... not sure if he is gonna do it say 12" long or into chunks.... 

With the use of a chainsaw, log splitter, chipper/shredder and a compound miter saw it can be cut into any kind of piece desired


----------



## fatfarmlady (Apr 4, 2017)

Gr0ch0, around here it is not uncommon to see firewood going for $200-300 cord for hardwood .....I personally wouldn't pay that but a lot of people do


----------



## gr0uch0 (Apr 4, 2017)

Fatfarmlady said:


> Gr0ch0, around here it is not uncommon to see firewood going for $200-300 cord for hardwood .....I personally wouldn't pay that but a lot of people do


FFL, I think you found your answer.  That price sounds more to me like for a full cord vs. a face cord.  I'd lean more to selling it by the face cord (or 1/2, or 1/4) if he's looking to hit the smoker market, as it would be more reasonable--and attractive--that way imho.  My $0.02.


----------



## cksteele (May 27, 2017)

it varies a ton i know here  in ontario canada  ive picked up  1/2 facecords   of white oak for $65 bucks  i just picked up today a  full facecord  of a 50/50 mix  of shag bark hickory and ash  for 85 bucks ive i talked  to one guy last week  was  selling  facecords   of white oak for $250 not even fully seasoned  so its all over the place


----------

